

PHP Weekly – August 8, 2013 - inovica
http://phpweekly.com/archive/2013-08-08.html

======
kbenson
Interesting PHP rant[1] included in the roundup of articles, which is worth
reading just for this gem:

    
    
      What this means is that if you are a PHP developer and not
      part of the problem, you are basically stuck in a world 
      where you will struggle to find any decent reusable software 
      that you can trust, or any decent developers to incorporate 
      in your team. Sure, there are crappy programmers making use 
      of other languages as well, but you can easily find good 
      programmers for those, whereas in PHP the really good ones 
      are like drops in an ocean of sulphuric acid - and like 
      anyone in an ocean of sulphuric acid, they usually prefer to 
      be somewhere else.
    
      [1]: http://www.borfast.com/blog/i-hate-php

~~~
geerlingguy
Cue the obligatory PHP-bashing whenever the word 'PHP' appears in a post.

Honestly, isn't there something more productive people can do besides come up
with even _more_ arguments about PHP being the lame stepchild of programming
languages?

PHP has warts, more so than many other languages, and has a heritage that is
in many ways the cause of it's crippled nature. But recent versions of PHP,
and especially the frameworks and applications built on top of it, are
actually not so bad. Really.

Plus, since there _is_ so much chaff in the ocean of PHP developers, good
developers really _do_ stand out in most organizations—these devs are usually
also the ones who are good in _any_ language, and probably prefer working in
other languages as well... but they also see the upsides to using PHP for
certain things.

~~~
kbenson
I think you are being a bit thin-skinned. I only mentioned it because it was
included in a round-up of articles at PHP Weekly, so it caught my attention. I
assume if they include it then it's because either it has traction, or it's
from someone notable (which I wouldn't know). It's notable for appearing to be
an outlier. The quote was included because I thought it humorous.

~~~
geerlingguy
I'm not talking about your initial post—I enjoy a good PHP-bashing session :)

However, most of the people who join in the party with nothing either (a)
humorous or (b) insightful are annoying, and don't contribute anything to the
discussion.

------
ck2
I always enjoy perusing these.

Confusingly there is another PHP newsletter out there but I like both.

~~~
petercooper
I can't help a little plug here, so if you fancy others on other technologies,
check out [https://cooperpress.com/](https://cooperpress.com/) ;-)

I believe the other one you're mentioning is
[http://phpweekly.info/](http://phpweekly.info/) ? I don't think it has had an
issue for a while though :-(

~~~
ck2
Well, end of May. I think they are traveling.

There's room for both.

Another good newsletter is Pingdom's weekly summary, but it's not php of
course.

We should probably have an "ask HN" for good weekly newsletters but I guess we
can only read so much.

~~~
derefr
> We should probably have an "ask HN" for good weekly newsletters but I guess
> we can only read so much.

Thought: what if there was a social news site, where instead of manually
submitting links, the site was just itself subscribed to a set of
feeds+newsletters, the links from which would get automatically dumped into
the /new area for voting as soon as they're received? A democratic process on
top of an editorial process, rather than a pure-democratic process. Might be
something to try?

~~~
eksith
This is Google Reader, no? ;)

I like the idea and it seems to be a public, vetted (courtesy of
votes/comments), version of a feed reader. The only problem I see is if the
content creators object if anything more than the title itself, and maybe a
brief blurb, are included.

Now that I think about it, it's also very similar to Google News.

------
acomjean
didn't mention the northeast php conference, coming up next week.

Its in its 2nd year.

[http://www.northeastphp.org/](http://www.northeastphp.org/)

~~~
inovica
We'll pop it on Twitter for everyone. Shame we missed that - sorry. Feel free
to contact us at any point about events etc

